# Mid-Ohio Lap Time Comparison



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Mid-Ohio (2.4-mile)
http://www.midohio.com/

2007 Lap Times

750hp Champ Car Panoz-Cosworth _ 1:06.28

650hp IndyCar Dallara-Honda _ 1:06.838

500hp ALMS P2 Porsche RS Spyder _ 1:08.510

650hp ALMS P1 Audi R10 TDI _ 1:09.435

450hp IPS Dallara-Infiniti _ 1:13.772

600hp ALMS GT1 Corvette C6-R _ 1:16.568

500hp Grand-Am DP Riley-Pontiac _ 1:18.374

480hp ALMS GT2 Ferrari 430GT _ 1:19.951

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=253133&FS=CHAMPCAR

http://www.newman-haas.com/

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=262236&FS=IRL

http://www.indycar.com/tech/chassis.php

http://racing.honda.com/about/engine.aspx

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=262084&FS=ALMS-LEMANS

http://www.porsche.com/usa/eventsandracing/motorsport/racingcars/rsspyder/technologyandconcept/

http://www.audi.com/audi/com/en2/experience/motorsport_events/Audi_R10_TDI.html

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=262191&FS=IPS

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=258094&FS=GRANDAM-GRANDCUP


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Mid-Ohio (2.258-mile)
http://www.midohio.com/

2008 Lap Times

650hp IndyCar Dallara-Honda _ 1:07.248

550hp ALMS P2 Acura ARX-01B _ 1:07.969

700hp ALMS P1 Audi R10 TDI _ 1:08.357

450hp IndyLights Dallara-Infiniti _ 1:13.143

600hp ALMS GT1 Corvette C6-R _ 1:17.101

500hp Grand-Am DP Riley-Ford _ 1:17.555

480hp ALMS GT2 Ferrari 430GT _ 1:20.025

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=299077&FS=INDYCAR

http://www.indycar.com/tech/specifications.php

http://racing.honda.com/about/engine.aspx

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=298914&FS=ALMS-LEMANS

http://www.acura.com/index.aspx?initPath=Motorsports

http://www.championracing.net/2008/the_car/index.htm

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=298899&FS=ALMS-LEMANS

http://www.corvetteracing.com/

http://www.risicompetizione.com/go/202F430GT.cfm

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=299064&FS=INDYLIGHTS

http://www.dallara.it/sub_page.cfm/editID/178

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=295229&FS=GRANDAM-GRANDCUP

http://www.rileytech.com/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

A Lap of Mid-Ohio


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Mid-Ohio (2.258-mile)
http://www.midohio.com/Fan-Guide/Map-of-Facility

2009 Lap Times

650hp IndyCar Dallara-Honda _ 1:06.681

650hp LMP1 Acura ARX-02a _ 1:09.443

500hp LMP2 Acura ARX-01B _ 1:10.464

300hp Atlantic Swift-Cosworth _ 1:12.970

450hp IndyLights Dallara-Infiniti _ 1:13.727

500hp Grand-Am DP Riley-Pontiac _ 1:18.059

480hp LM GT2 Porsche 911 GT3 RSR _ 1:21.022

http://www.indycar.com/news/index.php?story_id=14838

http://www.indycar.com/tech/specifications.php

http://www.dallara.it/

http://racing.honda.com/about/engine.aspx

http://www.americanlemans.com/index_news.php?n=13486

http://www.mulsannescorner.com/AcuraARX-02.html

http://www.acura.com/MotorSports.aspx#/Motorsports

http://www.atlantic-championship.co...74:mid-o-09-qual&catid=1:series-news&Itemid=1

http://www.swiftengineering.com/motorsports-atlantic.html

http://www.swiftengineering.com/store/posters.html

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=340085&FS=INDYLIGHTS

http://www.indycar.com/pro/

http://www.grand-am.com/schedule/results.cfm?series=r&eid=869&sid=629

http://www.gainscoracing.com/race_car99/car99_specs.html

http://www.porsche.com/usa/eventsandracing/motorsport/racingcars/911gt3rsr-997/technologyandconcept/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

A Lap of Mid-Ohio


----------

